# ST. Joe Outing FOOD LIST



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

OK, here is the start of the list. I am bringing Chili and Spaghetti sauce. I have nothing to cook pasta in, but will bring some anyways. What is the count for people showing up for this thing?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm bringing enough baked beans for 20 normal people, or about 8 half frozen steelhead fisherman.

Let me know if someone has a place to warm them or somewhere I can plug in a crock before we launch.

We'll be there around sun-up if BFG can get his hungover butt out of bed that early.

FBD, Holland, MI


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a stove and oven in the camper in case it's needed... However, I wouldn't recomend leaving your food un-gaurded....:evilsmile Food has a way of disapearing around me...:lol: Oh, and a fridge and freezer incase anyone needs a place to store skeins or spawn bags...


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm bringing nothing cause I'm not going...but if I was I'd bring Home Made Real Italian Style Lasagna....and a bottle of Chianti Classica Riserva..:corkysm55


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I think between the 2 of us we can swing enough Sloppy Joes, You said that there is about 20, So I hopefully make about 40-50.

-LD


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will be bringing a crock pot of seafood chowder, about enough for 15-20 bowls, and some crackers, smoked steelhead, and some munchies, bowls, spoons, and firewood for at least one night!
Thanks for starting the thread Frantz


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Plan on bringing chili,jerky,summer sausage and spagetti for Frantz's sauce.

Will also bring bowls and spoons.

Larry


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

If there will be a grill available, I'll bring charcoal and marinated pork loin. I'll also work on some firewood, although no guarantees on that yet. I'll also bring some sand for the ramp, if that will be helpful.

Butch


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

I will bring the grill and charcoal. I will also bring some munchies, cups and I think I can "Swing Some Wood"..:lol: :lol: Sorry Lily Duck I had to do it..


Troy


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

I'm bringing:


BBQ chips
fish fryer set-up (we can boil spaghetti in it and fry or boil fish)
cooking oil if anyone needs it to fry anything
deep fried potato slices 
Firewood - it's gonna be chilly out there!
Salt for the ramp :tdo12: ( DonP is that a good idea??? :lol: )
Lead melting equipment and molds for anchors (I found some gloves too!)
NOTE: If you want a river anchor, bring the appropriate hardware and some lead if you can. (Adjusted...I got you covered on an anchor)


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Now now Kevin....when have you known me to ever be late for anything???? I haven't fished in three months...I won't be late. 

Who's bringing the plates, utensils, napkins, cups, and such??? As long as I don't have to rely on the Big Curve mini-mart for those...I should be able to assist. 


BFG


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I can bring plates, bowls, napkins and utensils. How many of each ya think?


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... I believe Uncle Miltie and myself will bring a bucket or two of fried chicken.... or if someone wants to do a fish boil... we can bring the table salt... some potatoes and onions.

Ben... so I had to be pulled out of the launch Saturday morning!!  We got 2 real nice hens... I think that was worth it!!! (Can you say... "fresh skein"??)


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Since I now live with in 5-7 minutes from Shamrock Park, anything that we need at the last minute just let me know and I can get it. I also have firewood that I can bring a deep fryer for cooking. Ill bring lanterns; I have a few propane heaters to help get the cabins up to temp. As far as food Ill whip some thing up.

Oh, Troy don't foreget your sleeping bag this year.:lol: 


Steve


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Steven Arend said:


> Oh, Troy don't foreget your sleeping bag this year.:lol:
> 
> 
> Steve


 I going to buy a new sleeping bag this week..:lol: Thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... call me on Friday to remind me to bring your anchor down. (Not that I would forget or anything!!)  :lol:


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

just in case someone cancels i will bring extra:

cups
plastic bowls


for those who have already canceled, please post here as well so we know what is going to be needed as far as table-ware is concerned.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I've got plates, bowls, napkins and utensilds covered. Sent Mrs. Hoot out for them tonight


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

For Saturday I'll be bringing barbequed spare ribs in the crock, and if the deep fryer is going to be rockin' I can bring some my wife's famous (OK, they're a knockoff from Chili's) Southwest egg rolls.

Either that, or I'll just bring a pound of baloney, which should more than feed the six or eight guys who haven't yet backed out... :evil:


----------

